# New Cycling apparel from Panache and Assos



## Rollo1 (Jul 11, 2018)

My team ordered kit from Panache in November 2017. As of July 2018 we have yet to receive anything from them but excuses and poor customer service. I encourage anyone to think twice before purchasing from this shady company. The quality of their gear is quite good, but their business ethics and customer service leave much to be desired.


----------

